# B&S Intek 10.5 HP Yanks arm badly



## ourbudd (May 17, 2009)

We have a tow behind mower with a 10.5 HP Power Built Intek I/C 210000 series motor. We bought it used last fall at an auction and when we got it home I was able to start it with no problem. A little later that day when I tried to start again the pull cord yanked back terrible, we still hadn't used it yet, it is 2 hours away from me at my In Laws, this spring I went up to try again and it did the same thing and I never got it started. At 1st I thought it was the flywheel key but it still does it even if I disconnect the plug wire? We tried with no plug in and it pulls freely. We were told to try pulling the cord until it was against the compression then try again but it still yanks very hard. Next time I am up there I intend to pull the flywheel off to be sure but was looking for any help, Any Ideas? Thanks,


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i would start with checking the valves


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

check your valves, and also your flywheel key, just cause you took the plug wire off doesn't mean its still sheared, and it sounds like it is


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

it could just be the engine. i have several 10-13 hp engines Hondas and Subarus and they all do it. it may just be the way they are. only thing you can do is check the Valves and flywheel key. if all check out fine, then before you pull, pull the rope gently not like your going to start it but just enough to turn the pull cord where it gets tight. then pull it to crank it. that way you get by the compression stroke.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a newer 8hp Briggs that does the same thing. One thing I do is pull the rope until I feel the compression stroke then let the rope recoil and give it a pulling start. 
Dean


----------



## HVNFNYT (Feb 13, 2009)

Check with a local authorized B&S dealer regarding this complaint. I think you'll find that a technical bulletin was issued regarding this.


----------

